# On Sale: Forrest WW II



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Just saw it!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000223VQ...iveASIN=B0000223VQ&adid=0G58HP09M7B7HSZJ44PD&

You will LOVE that blade!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

When you have a extra buck or two give the ones below a try out 

Great Blades 

http://www.amazon.com/Freud-LU84R01...41-0208429?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1187115157&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Freud-TK406-1...41-0208429?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1187115157&sr=8-6

Ask Charles M. ( a forum member) I'm sure he will say the same 


Bj 




Joe Lyddon said:


> Just saw it!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000223VQ...iveASIN=B0000223VQ&adid=0G58HP09M7B7HSZJ44PD&
> 
> You will LOVE that blade!


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

In this month's Fine Woodworking magazine, in the Tools & Materials section they talked about both blades. The author of the article like the Freud Premier Fusion 10" better then the Forrest. He like the nonstick coating, which he claims will reduce pitch buildup. I was thinking I would give the Freud a try.

Rolf


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I own a Craftsman table saw, and it has more than paid for itself over the years. I guess if I had the money to invest in a high quality cabinet saw I would spring for one of the Forrest blades. As it is I am very happy with the results I get from my Freud Diablo blades. Forrest and Freud have very different views on how to make a top quality saw blade. About the only thing they agree on is to be sure your blade is sharp for the best results. I take a simple and practical approach, best performance for the least money is what I choose.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike said:


> I own a Craftsman table saw, and it has more than paid for itself over the years. I guess if I had the money to invest in a high quality cabinet saw I would spring for one of the Forrest blades. As it is I am very happy with the results I get from my Freud Diablo blades. Forrest and Freud have very different views on how to make a top quality saw blade. About the only thing they agree on is to be sure your blade is sharp for the best results. I take a simple and practical approach, best performance for the least money is what I choose.


I've had my WW II for close to 4-5 years now... Whenever it cuts and however it cuts, it's as smooth as glass.

I got mine before the Freud feud started!  

I can tell you, from experience, that it is one GOOD blade!

Whenever this blade turns to crap, if it ever does, I will possibly try one of those Freud blades... till then, I'm happy with my investment. :sold:


----------

